

A look inside Facebook's source code: Part 2 - sintheticlabs
http://sintheticlabs.com/blog/a-look-inside-facebooks-source-code-part-2.html

======
recursion
Very interesting to see if Facebook will take any action.

~~~
sintheticlabs
I assume you mean in regards to employees posting internal information? A lot
of people at Facebook have read both my articles so I feel there's been at
least some light discussion about it. Whether or not it goes further than
that, well, we'll see in about a year's time. :-)

